
Leaked video shows new ‘nightmare-inducing’ wheeled robot from Boston Dynamics - tim333
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/2/1/14468126/boston-dynamics-new-wheeled-robot-handle
======
hliyan
It would be great if it could lock the wheels for walking and climbing on
uneven terrain

~~~
anotheryou
I don't think it has the 2nd pair of legs/arms just for balance!

